# Disney Pirates League



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We just got back from Disney where my kids did the Pirates League experience. It was so much fun! They got made into pirates, took a pirate's oath (which was really funny), and the overall experience was awesome! Here are my 3 mateys ready to wreak some havoc...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, they are the cutest pirates ever!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are adorable!!!Looks like they had the time of their life! What a great trip.
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Your kids are gorgeous!
I'm taking my daughter and her friend there tomorrow-no school due to a teacher planning day. We will be graced with mid 80's temps. Better than the 90's we've been having.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable children Kim.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So cute! Enjoy doing these fun things with your kids. It goes by so fast. Love the picture.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ayeeeeeee! A pirates life for me!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are adorable. Many years from now that picture is going to bring back some wonderful memories. Enjoy them every day!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like a great time. But Kim where is your pirate outfit???


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What fun! They look adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute, they're all set for Halloween!!!


----------

